# NEW EA888 1.8 TSI / 2.0 TSI Engine Details



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Will use this thread to blog / compile all the technical data for the new 2014 2.0 TSI / 1.8 TSI motors coming in the MKVII VW Golf GTI/Jetta & Audi A4 B9.

So far we know:


Direct injection & manifold injection (no more catch cans yaaah)
Canister type oil filter (no bueno)
Electric water pump with mechanical drive
Cylinder head is casted with integrated manifold - this will aid in overall weight reduction as turbocharger bolts directly to cylinder head











:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Arin,
> if you have any info like you did in the last EA888 thread , post away


I have more information than I can actually share. :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have more information than I can actually share. :laugh:


Crankcase sir!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Issam Abed said:


> Will use this thread to blog / compile all the technical data for the new 2.0 TSI / 1.8 TSI motors.
> 
> So far we know:
> 
> ...


Is the next GTI going to come with a turbo that basically can't be swapped out...?


----------



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder how that Electrical Water Pump will do, long term wise?...has any other manufacturer used that method before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> Is the next GTI going to come with a turbo that basically can't be swapped out...?


It can be swapped but it's not going to be like anything you've seen before. 

Upgrades are going to really separate the men from the children. ;-)


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds expensive :banghead:


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> sounds expensive :banghead:


each generation newer is more expensive until people figure out the mods and how to install them.


----------



## soze (Apr 16, 2008)

sub'ed


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

2k4golfgen4 said:


> I wonder how that Electrical Water Pump will do, long term wise?...has any other manufacturer used that method before?


That will be interesting to see, I hope they at least put it where it can be swapped without changing the timing belt or other major disassembly to get to it.

So the turbo is going to a turbo plus exhaust manifold? similar to the TDI?
which is not much of anything to swap out for bigger, there are lots of different ones to choose from, then some go with a tuned manifold and a really big turbo.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think BMW has some electric water pumps, they also have some electrical (motor) controlled water thermostats (so they can actively control the engine operating temperature).


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

*subscribed* 
Is there a self study for this engine in a PDF ? 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

MY 335 has the whole electric waterpump deal, seems to work well. So there is a second generation of the EA888 engine coming out? Is the turbo going to be a dual scroll jobbie like the new BMW N20 engine? Where is this info coming from?


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Upgrades are going to really separate the men from the children. ;-)


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

lugubre3645 said:


> *subscribed*
> Is there a self study for this engine in a PDF ?
> 
> 
> Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


No. They aren't even finished tuning it yet.


----------



## Jrok (Jun 28, 2000)

lugubre3645 said:


> *subscribed*
> Is there a self study for this engine in a PDF ?


Did anyone post this yet ? https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/muupublic/share/18TFSI.pdf
[edit] or this.. http://www.aachen-colloquium.com/pdf/Vortr_Nachger/2011/A1.1_Wurms_Audi.pdf 

Briefly details the integrated exhaust manifold and electric water pump.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

so i got a question. im an engineer, but by no means an expert in engine design. 

why woudl you want to cool the exuast gas BEFORE the turbocharger? reading that my document that was my understanding. seems to me your just pumping away energy then out the radiator, instead of funneling it through the turbocharger. the entire point of the turbocharger being to recycle the waste heat (energy) in the exaust and turn it into something useful - boost. thus the jump in both performance and fuel economy. 

but cooling the exuast before it gets to the turbo saps out a bunch of that energy. 

so why are they doing that?


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont get this: 

"This water-cooled exhaust manifold means that the need for full load enrichment is eliminated almost entirely."

This doesnt make any sense. Unless the turbo is the weak point of the entire system, why would you reduce air volume (by reducing temperature) before the turbocharger?

edit: ^^^ lol beat me to it, im also an engineer and dont get it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

In order to maximize fuel economy and to reduce hydrocarbons your ECU will instruct the fueling system to run at lambda 1, which is around 14.7:1 air fuel ratio for pump fuel. The only problem with this from an OEM stand point is Lambda 1 is very lean and will result in extremely hot exhaust gasses, especially under load. This is especially true on a turbocharged engine. In order to protect the turbo from excessive EGTs, the ECU will enter into component protection, which enriches the air fuel ratio by dropping lambda to as low as .6x on some models. Doing so will produce higher levels of hydrocarbons, increase fuel consumption and potentially decrease power. 

By cooling the exhaust gasses before they reach the turbocharger, they are able to reduce the risk of damaging the turbo, which means they can run near lambda 1, even in higher load situations.

As emissions laws get greater and greater around the world each year, let's hope VAG continues to be on the forefront of new technologies and techniques designed to increase fuel mileage and decrease emissions without greatly impacting performance.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> In order to maximize fuel economy and to reduce hydrocarbons your ECU will instruct the fueling system to run at lambda 1, which is around 14.7:1 air fuel ratio for pump fuel. The only problem with this from an OEM stand point is Lambda 1 is very lean and will result in extremely hot exhaust gasses, especially under load. This is especially true on a turbocharged engine. In order to protect the turbo from excessive EGTs, the ECU will enter into component protection, which enriches the air fuel ratio by dropping lambda to as low as .6x on some models. Doing so will produce higher levels of hydrocarbons, increase fuel consumption and potentially decrease power.
> 
> By cooling the exhaust gasses before they reach the turbocharger, they are able to reduce the risk of damaging the turbo, which means they can run near lambda 1, even in higher load situations.
> 
> As emissions laws get greater and greater around the world each year, let's hope VAG continues to be on the forefront of new technologies and techniques designed to increase fuel mileage and decrease emissions without greatly impacting performance.


ah, ok, they are worried about overheating the turbo. that makes sense. 

thanks


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wouldn't it take a massive radiator to disperse the heat generated from trying to cool the exhaust gas? Also, I was under the impression that if you're cooling the exhaust before the turbo, you would also be reducing power. I guess it really does all work, but it's still a bit strange to me.


----------



## jm6001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like the newer revisions may not be up to the task of everyday high boost.. It has a lot of nice efficiency tricks and interesting techniques (mani built into head) but they are thinning out a lot of the parts of the motor to reduce weight.. Im no engineer but when modified won't it be less reliable with thinner cylinder walls, etc?


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this integrated head-exhaust manifold is making me sad...bye bye big turbo


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Direct injection & manifold injection (no more catch cans yaaah)


Please explain


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

aladro said:


> Please explain


The thought there is fuel will be sprayed directly onto the intake valves, cleaning them off like they were on older port injected engines.


----------



## Mark_Seis_JSW (Aug 14, 2010)

cool stuff sub'd


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The first .pdf states that the engine is a 1.8L. So it's another 1.8T! watch out world, it's going to be unstoppable!
It looks like the waterpump is still going to be mechanically driven from the balance shafts on a toothed belt. I would think an electric waterpump would be the way to go. I'm thinking my next car might have BMW's new n20 engine, unless this one turns out to be totally awesome.
Now look at that -an electric wastegate. That's different!


----------



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

This is all pretty interesting stuff. It looks like the dramatically increased the torque. It also appears that they will be using a twinscroll turbo charger that bolts directly to the head. 

The exhuast manifold is contained within the head and has coolant jackets all around it. For me, I wouldn't own a turbo VW/Audi with out APR software. I'm concerned that there will be heating issues with cranking up the boost on a turbo that bolts directly to the head rather than being separated by a conventional manifold. But, then again, I know nothing. 

This motor might be a great pallet for the tuners to work with. There seem to be some interesting benefits:

-It's a few pounds lighter (about 9lbs, give or take)
-can produce more torque
-varible cam timing on both cams
-has both port and direct injection
-twin scroll turbo charging

Only time will tell, hopefully this will be combined with a lighter weight MK7 GTI.

-s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

spessx said:


> I'm concerned that there will be heating issues with cranking up the boost on a turbo that bolts directly to the head rather than being separated by a conventional manifold. But, then again, I know nothing.


This design has coolant running through the hot side, so it would keep it cooler than the traditional setup.


----------



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

spessx said:


> This is all pretty interesting stuff. It looks like the dramatically increased the torque. It also appears that they will be using a twinscroll turbo charger that bolts directly to the head.
> 
> The exhuast manifold is contained within the head and has coolant jackets all around it. For me, I wouldn't own a turbo VW/Audi with out APR software. I'm concerned that there will be heating issues with cranking up the boost on a turbo that bolts directly to the head rather than being separated by a conventional manifold. But, then again, I know nothing.
> 
> ...


I just read the 2nd link posted above. Apparently the turbo is NOT twin scroll. I had assumed that because the head separated opposing exhaust pulses from different cylinders. 

The electronic waste gate thing is definitely neat though!


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

I see one item a company like ina might wanna design immediately since the community likes the lows.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

donjuan1jr said:


> I see one item a company like ina might wanna design immediately since the community likes the lows.


We see a few!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Subscribed !  Things are going to get interesting real fast :laugh:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The thought there is fuel will be sprayed directly onto the intake valves, cleaning them off like they were on older port injected engines.


Yes, as I posted yesterday in the MkVI forum, this new EA888 design is of great significance to us direct injected 2.0TSI guys who worry about intake valve carbon build-up. The newly incorporated Dual Injection System utilizes twin injectors for each cylinder. A high pressure injector (200 bar) located directly inside the combustion chamber activates under heavy load and a new low pressure injector integrated inside the VTS port during light loads. These low pressure injectors inside the VTS will now bathe the intake valves with fresh detergent gasolines thus cleaning them and the flaps as we drive... :thumbup:

That's an admission of guilt that our current set-up is flawed, isn't it? :sly:

If this new engine, the EA888 is ever transformed into higher displacements other than 1.8L, it will be a significant achievement for the VW Group. :thumbup:


















The Dual Injection System is a dynamic breakthrough for the reasons stated, even though it will cost more.










The Electro-Powered Thermostat and Waste-gate appear to be great ideas, but only time will prove their dependability..


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VWRedux said:


> This new engine, the EA888 if transformed into higher displacements other than 1.8L will be a significant achievement for the VW Group.


Will only be able to get it to 2.0L as none of the Diesel's are following the EA888 block format as yet. They are still on EA113 format (old school 06A format).

Still 2008cc is a huge bonus. This motor looks ALOT cleaner than the TSI motor it is replacing.
Still not a fan of the oil filter


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> :thumbup:


Hey, use you own pictures... :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VWRedux said:


> Hey, use you own pictures... :laugh:


Ive got a few to upload. Just waiting on the gallery integration to be completed (which should be today) and ill upload the pdf file.
If you want me to remove them I can


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Ive got a few to upload. Just waiting on the gallery integration to be completed (which should be today) and ill upload the pdf file.
> If you want me to remove them I can


Chill... just having a little fun with ya... :thumbup::laugh::beer:


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

I think in the time that this engine will be on the market, that the ecu cant be accesed anymore, so tuning will not be posible...

Lets all hope i am wrong.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

dick tracy said:


> I think in the time that this engine will be on the market, that the ecu cant be accesed anymore, so tuning will not be posible...
> 
> Lets all hope i am wrong.


The ECU will always be accessable. It will just be a race to see which tuner figures it out first.


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> The ECU will always be accessable. It will just be a race to see which tuner figures it out first.


I very much doubt that, at this moment there are allready a few ecu's that cant be tuned anymore ...

The new bmw 5 series F10 cant be tuned, the 1.6TDI cant be tuned, ....


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

dick tracy said:


> I very much doubt that, at this moment there are allready a few ecu's that cant be tuned anymore ...
> 
> The new bmw 5 series F10 cant be tuned, the 1.6TDI cant be tuned, ....


It´s just a matter of time!

:laugh:


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

zucchini said:


> It´s just a matter of time!
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah, loads of time... the 1.6TDI is allready 2.5 years old ...


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

dick tracy said:


> Yeah, loads of time... the 1.6TDI is allready 2.5 years old ...


what company has been working on it?


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> what company has been working on it?


CMD, Byteshooter, Alientech, ....., ......


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

dick tracy said:


> CMD, Byteshooter, Alientech, ....., ......


all the big budget companies that can afford to put their time and money into tuning a 1.6L diesel:screwy:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

dick tracy said:


> CMD, Byteshooter, Alientech, ....., ......


These are tool suppliers. Not software mapping suppliers...



dick tracy said:


> I very much doubt that, at this moment there are allready a few ecu's that cant be tuned anymore ...
> 
> The new bmw 5 series F10 cant be tuned, the 1.6TDI cant be tuned, ....


There is a difference between "cant be tuned" and "we can not crack the ecu security locks to get access to the maps". 
APR was the first to crack the B8 S4 ECU , an ecu that was "unbreakable". They ran the market for over a year before Revo & others caught on.

Supply & Demand...1.6TDI is not a popular motor in Europe and it is non existent in USA.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

cockerpunk said:


> so i got a question. im an engineer, but by no means an expert in engine design.
> 
> why woudl you want to cool the exuast gas BEFORE the turbocharger? reading that my document that was my understanding. seems to me your just pumping away energy then out the radiator, instead of funneling it through the turbocharger. the entire point of the turbocharger being to recycle the waste heat (energy) in the exaust and turn it into something useful - boost. thus the jump in both performance and fuel economy.
> 
> ...


As long as there isn't a pressure loss associated with cooling the exhaust, the turbine output will not be significantly affected. You're right that there is some power loss, but unless they're cooling it by several hundred degrees, it shouldn't make much difference.

BTW, I used to test turbocharger compressors by using compressed air at substantially room temperature to drive the turbine. The exhaust temperature was sometimes as low as -80C, but there was still loads of power. I did have to increase the TIP a little compared to using hot compressed air, but not as much as you might think. At pressure ratios of about 4, IIRC, I had to run at about 3 psi higher pressure to get the same power output as when it was installed in an engine.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> These are tool suppliers. Not software mapping suppliers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Market size"....that is the point.


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> These are tool suppliers. Not software mapping suppliers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ecu from the 1.6TDI can be readed and flashed, the problem is the checksum and RSA. As for the bmw F10, there the problem is the bootpassword.

FYI: 6 out of 10 vw golf/jetta/A3/octavia being sold here in europe are 1.6TDI.
and even loads of passats and superb have this engine 

We'll see how this end up,but i hope your right


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

There is ALWAYS a way to get around security issues with computers.
I like to think of security as a knot, if there is a way to tie the knot, there is a way to untie the knot.
Its just a matter of time and money.


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> There is ALWAYS a way to get around security issues with computers.
> I like to think of security as a knot, if there is a way to tie the knot, there is a way to untie the knot.
> Its just a matter of time and money.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

dick tracy said:


> I very much doubt that, at this moment there are allready a few ecu's that cant be tuned anymore ...
> 
> The new bmw 5 series F10 cant be tuned, the 1.6TDI cant be tuned, ....



You shouldn't speak for others as you have no clue what everyones current status of their testing is. 

We were testing the B8 S4 stuff for a year before we even made mention on the forums that we were in final beta testing back in september. You often don't have any clue what people are cable of doing until its on the market or a coming soon announcement. 

We don't tune VWs so read my response however you want


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> There is ALWAYS a way to get around security issues with computers.
> I like to think of security as a knot, if there is a way to tie the knot, there is a way to untie the knot.
> Its just a matter of time and *money*.


:thumbup:
Getting back to the topic at hand!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait for this engine to get here. :laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> :thumbup:
> Getting back to the topic at hand!


back to the topic on hand, wait, wut just happened here?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Rumour has it 1.4 TSI coming to North America as well!:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice but that's a 1.8L :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

VWRedux said:


> Nice but that's a 1.8L :screwy::laugh:


Sorry forgot the 1.4 TSI article.

I am pretty excited for this new 1.8 TFSI motor.:thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We don't tune VWs so read my response however you want


Pretty much


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Pretty much



Once a troll always a troll, at least you are consistent. :thumbdown:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Once a troll always a troll, at least you are consistent. :thumbdown:


Chris respectfully please do not continue this in public. Take it to the PM's unless you have something technical to discuss.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Chris respectfully please do not continue this in public. Take it to the PM's unless you have something technical to discuss.



Issam I will give you no respect ever since you do not deserve it and your last post just shows why no one should.. grow a pair and respond to Arin who started talking crap and Crew who then continued it weeks later for no reason at all. Don't come after me because you don't like me when i did nothing and you sell APR products, that's just pathetic. :thumbdown:


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

> Issam I will give you no respect ever since you do not deserve it and your last post just shows why no one should.. grow a pair and respond to Arin who started talking crap and Crew who then continued it weeks later for no reason at all. Don't come after me because you don't like me when i did nothing and you sell APR products, that's just pathetic.


Wow. Just wow. I bet he didn't respond to Arin so that sh!t like this wouldn't occur. He did grow a pair, a big enough pair that he's secure enough not to succumb to this type of response.

Remind me to never purchase ANYTHING associated with revotechnik if this is how their employees represent themselves. Can't imagine what the customer service would be like based on this PUBLIC display.

Leave it off the boards like Arin was "man" enough to do


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

snubbs64 said:


> Wow. Just wow. I bet he didn't respond to Arin so that sh!t like this wouldn't occur. He did grow a pair, a big enough pair that he's secure enough not to succumb to this type of response.
> 
> Remind me to never purchase ANYTHING associated with revotechnik if this is how their employees represent themselves. Can't imagine what the customer service would be like based on this PUBLIC display.
> 
> Leave it off the boards like Arin was "man" enough to do



Issam didn't reply to Arin because he is an APR dealer and because he has personal issues with me which he has proven time and time again. Arin could have posted exactly what I did and he would have given it a thumbs up. Not to mention his post is a violation of the advertising rules by posting as a private user attacking an advertiser when he has an advertising account. 


Also not sure what you mean by Arin left it off the boards, his post right in this thread is what I am talking about...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ne-Details&p=75237534&viewfull=1#post75237534


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Regardless of all of that, you continued the thread. Period. They may have had their own issues as well but i believe it was kindergarten that taught us 2 wrongs don't make a right? And you're still clogging up the pages by continuing. So, if anything, i take back my singularly directed comment to you and redirect it to all involved, including you, but maintain the point. You have provided me with no information that made your comment or dealings CORRECT, just also implemented them in the behavior. And that, my friend, still reflects on you and your company as your flying your opinions under your company's flag. That is NOT misdirected. I can't imagine any business owner would want to see a representative of their company respond as you did. Defensive is one thing, but attacking is a whole different matter. 

Further, I don't care WHY Issam didn't, you seem to be reading between the lines anyway, he simply didn't. You're going to badmouth someone for NOT participating in this and then point that they did due to your assumption as to why?



[email protected] said:


> Also not sure what you mean by Arin left it off the boards, his post right in this thread is what I am talking about...
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ne-Details&p=75237534&viewfull=1#post75237534



What you point to, my friend, is no where near the anger and hate you spewed. You attacked, he stated a falicy, not saying he couldn't have done it better, or that it was even valid. He was pointing to something directly and you brought all sorts of personal and additional non-related opinions into it. And anyway, I'll restate, this doesn't belong on the boards, any of it. And THAT is my real issue.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

I'm not reading between the lines, there are multiple off topic posts in this thread and he chose to pick out mine to tell me to take it elsewhere. Common sense would dictate that you complain to the person who brought it off topic not the person who told someone to stop.

Issam unfortunately has an agenda as an APR dealer so he will look the other way when someone who he makes money from comments regardless of if he likes it or not. I take money from Issam so he will go after me. IF you want to question professionalism talk to the guy pretending to be a normal user in this thread going after other advertisers.

AS for your posts, if you feel mine are off topic.. how are your rant posts continuing the off topic BS even remotely helping?

If you don't like my post report it and have the moderators clean it up, don't add to the BS you are complaining about, just makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

snubbs64 said:


> What you point to, my friend, is no where near the anger and hate you spewed. You *attacked*, he stated a falicy, not saying he couldn't have done it better, or that it was even valid.



Where did I attack APR? I didn't even respond to APR and the reply Arin was quoting of mine and claiming he had any clue about our devopment was a general statement that had nothing to do with APR. 

Sorry but you are completely off base here...:thumbdown:


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

another pissing contest with [email protected] yay :thumbdown:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Issam I will give you no respect ever since you do not deserve it and your last post just shows why no one should.. grow a pair and respond to Arin who started talking crap and Crew who then continued it weeks later for no reason at all. Don't come after me because you don't like me when i did nothing and you sell APR products, that's just pathetic. :thumbdown:





[email protected] said:


> Issam didn't reply to Arin because he is an APR dealer and because he has personal issues with me which he has proven time and time again. Arin could have posted exactly what I did and he would have given it a thumbs up. Not to mention his post is a violation of the advertising rules by posting as a private user attacking an advertiser when he has an advertising account.
> 
> 
> Also not sure what you mean by Arin left it off the boards, his post right in this thread is what I am talking about...
> ...





[email protected] said:


> I'm not reading between the lines, there are multiple off topic posts in this thread and he chose to pick out mine to tell me to take it elsewhere. Common sense would dictate that you complain to the person who brought it off topic not the person who told someone to stop.
> 
> Issam unfortunately has an agenda as an APR dealer so he will look the other way when someone who he makes money from comments regardless of if he likes it or not. I take money from Issam so he will go after me. IF you want to question professionalism talk to the guy pretending to be a normal user in this thread going after other advertisers.
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Where did I attack APR? I didn't even respond to APR and the reply Arin was quoting of mine and claiming he had any clue about our devopment was a general statement that had nothing to do with APR.
> 
> Sorry but you are completely off base here...:thumbdown:


Hey










Stop being a douche-bag... or get off... Vortex! 



Crzypdilly said:


> another pissing contest with [email protected] yay :thumbdown:


Fully agree!... What an idiot... let's get back on topic!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not to mention his post is a violation of the advertising rules by posting as a private user attacking an advertiser when he has an advertising account.


Ok this is starting to grow under my skin. 
For the past 8 years you have repeatidly stated this NUMEROUS times. 
INA - commerical activity
Issam Abed - Technical content

Not sure WHERE in this post you took any form of "attack" 


Issam Abed said:


> Chris respectfully please do not continue this in public. Take it to the PM's unless you have something technical to discuss.


but this is a technical thread of which you have offered 0 technical content and I respectfully ASKED you to take any disagreements you have to the PM's. 

If you as an advertiser have an issue with this (which you do) then you can complain to the following people (which you have):
[email protected]
[email protected]
And they can choose what to do with my account(s). It has been 8 years so far and they have chosen to let me continue with what I am doing (with more to come). Now if you want to talk about violating advertising rules here is one:


[email protected] said:


> Issam I will give you no respect ever since you do not deserve it


and here is another:


[email protected] said:


> AS for your posts, if you feel mine are off topic.. how are your rant posts continuing the off topic BS even remotely helping?
> If you don't like my post report it and have the moderators clean it up, don't add to the BS you are complaining about, just makes you a hypocrite.


If you want to be unprofessional that is fine but I wont state on a public forum why I choose to represent APR over all the other software options on the market (even though my BT GTI had Revo software) . Whether you like it or not , YOU are the face of Revo UK & Revotechnik on VWVortex. Every post YOU say affects current and future Revo customers and whatever relationships they have with other vendors/advertisers (including us).

I do not and have not posted in any thread you have created over the last 6 years.I will be requesting to have you lose the ability to post in any thread I create or actively post in.

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Glimpse at what the MKVII GTI engine bay could look like. Notice the orientation of the compressor inlet.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Glimpse at what the MKVII GTI engine bay could look like. Notice the orientation of the compressor inlet.


 Has it been determined if the new MKVII will get the 3rd gen TSI or continue the existing TSI found in the MKVI? 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

DasCC said:


> Has it been determined if the new MKVII will get the 3rd gen TSI or continue the existing TSI found in the MKVI?


 Existing TSI motor (EA888 GEN01) was introduced in the late MKV's. I doubt Volkswagen would reuse that motor (2 chassis revisions later) given the issues they have had with carbon build up in the intake ports. 
Obviously it is not set in stone but if the A3 is getting the 1.8TFSI then more than likely the MKVII is getting it as well (along with some other neat compact motors i.e. 1.4 TSI , etc) .:thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What might be the advantage of the electric motor operating the wastegate, versus the current use of a PWM'ed air-valve feeding a diaphram wastegate actuator?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> What might be the advantage of the electric motor operating the wastegate, versus the current use of a PWM'ed air-valve feeding a diaphram wastegate actuator?


 Accurate wastegate control.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Glimpse at what the MKVII GTI engine bay could look like. Notice the orientation of the compressor inlet.


 Speed density, just like the other transverse valve lift engines :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Speed density, just like the other transverse valve lift engines :thumbup:


 Arin do you know if it is dual or single? i.e. pre and post throttle body?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Just found this thread through a circuitous Bing search.

Interesting topic with apparent depth of knowledge. Not thrilled with the bickering, but otherwise a good thread.

For those of you who know this thing inside and out, is there a small clutch that separates the drive shaft of the water pump so that it can go from electric to mechanical? I would think that the electric motor could overdrive the mechanical part in certain situations.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll just leave this here

http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-g...urbo-four-and-the-sq5’s-twin-turbo-diesel-v6/


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> ......... is there a small clutch that separates the drive shaft of the water pump so that it can go from electric to mechanical? I would think that the electric motor could overdrive the mechanical part in certain situations.


It doesn't appear that the mechanical pump (belt driven from the engine) and the electric "run-on" pump, or auxiliary water pump, share a common drive shaft. It seems the mechanical drive operates the pump vane in the rotary slide unit, while the electric pump is outboard near the interior heater core inlet and only controls flow from the exhaust manifold/cylinder head and turbocharger, not the entire cooling circuit.


----------



## eabmesa (Sep 12, 2012)

*German Technical Paper on new 1.8 TFSI Gen 3 Engine*

This should answer any questions on the newest 3 GEM 1.8 TFSI #EA888 engines.
Looks like VW/Audi group are taking engine technology to the next level. 
The new GEN 3 1.8 TFSI engine matches 2.0 engine power output with lower emissions & less fuel consumption. 
link
http://www.aachen-colloquium.com/pdf/Vortr_Nachger/2011/A1.1_Wurms_Audi.pdf


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

How is it considered direct injection if the injectors are in the manifold? I thought that was the determining factor of IDI vs DI.

Clearly the pressure will be much high than your typical IDI motor, but other than that what is the difference between that, and lets say a 1.8T 20v?












Edit, whoops. It seems as though I have answered my own question. Looks like each cylinder will have 2 fuel injectors. :laugh:


----------



## MORERICE (Nov 23, 2009)

the new motors are both direct injection and manifold injection, the direct injectors are high pressure verse manifold injectors are not. 

manifold injection means less valves carboning up causing problems, the fuel will keep the valves clean :thumbup: 

other manufacturs with direct injection has and have at least one injector in the intake manifold.


----------

